# Potty training failing :(



## Shorty (Jul 6, 2014)

Chopper is just over 13 weeks now. We have been working hard on potty training and although some things are going better. The regular day to day is still not working. Hes doing great at night. For a few weeks he would cry at night in his crate, I would check and he would have already peed in his crate. Now I take him out twice a night, no more crate accidents. But his daily is getting worse. I cannot catch him inside in time to ever stop him. Even if I watch him like a hawk, he will be playing, no sniffing or circles, and just squats. I make noises, try to distract him etc. He just looks at me and continues to go. I take him outside plenty. He will sniff around, try to eat anything in site and then come back to the deck. I bring him inside and 2 mins later hes going inside. Also he will now not poop outside at all. For almost a week now he will go inside a few mins after we bring him in. Im starting to lose hope and looking for any suggestions. Hes been a royal pain. We have the biting finally starting to calm down. But the potty has been kicking our butts lately. Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey Shorty urghhh I understand totally! What I did from the get go was take Darla out every hr throughout the day, I took her out immediately when waking up from napping, playing for a bit. After she drank or ate I would give her anywhere from 30 mins to 45 mins. I had an expen set up but she hated it so thats put away, but do have a crate for her and its big enough for her to sit, lay and turn around in. Now this worked for me when I took her out I take her to an area which I want her to do her business in always and I always have a lil treat without her seeing in hand and I say go potty and she goes and while going I say good potty outside then treat her right then. trainer told us a puppy attn span is about 1 to 2 seconds so you really got to get that praise in quickly! Now if she didn't potty I gave her 5 mins if nothing I brought her in to the crate for 10 mins and yes I had my timer on LOL she barked and barked and still does but I ignore her, then when 10 mins is up I say outside potty and she follows me to the door and with treat in hand (praying she goes) i give her 5 mins, if nothing again back in crate 10 mins stinks but it works! I had to stay on her and trust me still do! Its definitely a routine and schedule but they are like kids they like structure. He will get it the light will come on. Now what we are working on is controlling the bladder to hold for a bit longer this is also a process which Im going through now patience I promise will pay off!! Have you made his crate smaller? Oh also I take her water up about 2 hrs before bedtime some agree some disagree but hey I need my sleep Im old and she does great! Good luck stay on him oh if he does his business in front of you pick him if you can and say outside potty and take him out or whatever command you say. One or 2 words over and over and over like outside potty or outside poo when done good potty outside good poo outside LOL crazy but thats what I had to do, it will register those key words and treats I use her dog food cut in a lot of pieces its barely a treat but she doesn't care..

Hope that helps some sorry so long, again Im learning too Darla will be 4 months old next Tues! We have a long way to go but we will get there I got a lot of advice here and these folks have been there done that LOL

Nic


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Wow, sorry to hear about your issues. 

Once you bring him back inside, do you put him back in the crate? Is the crate too big (meaning does he has too much room). The crate should only be big enough for his lye down and turn around basically, no extra room.

I too, took Chloe out every 1/2 hr. when she came home immediately - also of course after each meal. It was a pain, but it paid off and she got the hang of it and knew where to go when she needed to go out (which door). It's consistently and patience.

Also is if is he going very frequently inside the house, maybe it's a bladder issue? Have you taken him to vet - I know some dogs get UTI's. My Chloe developed one about a month after we bought her home. 

Until he learns that he should potty outside, I would not give him any freedom in the house. Do you reward/praise him when he does go outside?

I've never had a problem with Chloe at night, she has slept through the night since the day we bought her home. Her last potty break is around 10:00 p.m.


----------



## Shorty (Jul 6, 2014)

He had an XXS crate when we first got him... He hated it, and had lots of accidents. Now we have a medium that I built a nice plexiglass divider in. Just enough room for him, but taller. So he doesnt freak out. Usually calms down after a few mins and does well at night. As of now we only use the crate when we need to do something around the house, when we are gone, or at night. Since its upstairs next to the bed and we spend most of our time downstairs when we are home. I guess I need to start carrying treats outside. Now when he goes outside. We come in and I give him a treat, but maybe the time span is confusing him? He will not poop outside now, which makes praising him for doing it out there impossible haha


----------



## Shorty (Jul 6, 2014)

Marbel said:


> Wow, sorry to hear about your issues.
> 
> Once you bring him back inside, do you put him back in the crate? Is the crate too big (meaning does he has too much room). The crate should only be big enough for his lye down and turn around basically, no extra room.
> 
> ...


Vet gave him a clean bill of health last week. He is usually going 2-3 times during the evening when we are home

Chopper will not sleep through the night. He is up about every 2 hours. Now he cries, I take him directly outside, does his business, I tell him good boy go potty, once hes done, I say Chopper treat, he follows me inside, gets a treat, dry off his paws and back to bed. Hes slept one night the whole night, and one time went 6 hours. Usually now its twice a night and he's barking at 6 am (an hour before I get up) I take him out at 6 he usually doesnt go at all. Bring him inside and before I can get my work clothes on he has pooped in the floor. I feel bad, like I have created a monster and want to get this resolved before he gains any more bad habits.

Weird thing is, during the day on the weird days when both me and the wife are gone for a few hours, he has no accidents in his crate

He spends his house time with us in the living room, which is where all his accidents happen. He can fit through the baby gate between the rooms, But 99% of the time he stays in the living room. And never has accidents in the kitchen where his food is


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Shorty said:


> He had an XXS crate when we first got him... He hated it, and had lots of accidents. Now we have a medium that I built a nice plexiglass divider in. Just enough room for him, but taller. So he doesnt freak out. Usually calms down after a few mins and does well at night. As of now we only use the crate when we need to do something around the house, when we are gone, or at night. Since its upstairs next to the bed and we spend most of our time downstairs when we are home. I guess I need to start carrying treats outside. Now when he goes outside. We come in and I give him a treat, but maybe the time span is confusing him? He will not poop outside now, which makes praising him for doing it out there impossible haha


Yes, our crate had a divider in it as well, we just recently removed it for her since she doesn't have accidents in there. We have two crates, one upstairs and one downstairs. When Chloe needs a time-out she goes in her crate, the crate downstairs is the enclosed type. I ignore her for about 10-15 minutes before letting her back out.

But I would suggest when he comes back the house and doesn't use the potty outside, you need to crate him. Wait about 10 minutes and try again. If still no luck, put him back in the crate. I know this is a pain, but he has to learn. Once he does it successfully, you praise him to no end and have a treat readily available. Little by little you allow him more freedom in the house. If you don't want to take him back upstairs to crate him, then I suggest you confine him to one area, get an ex pen or block off a small section just for him.

Chloe poops 3x a day. Once in the morning after she eats, around lunch time and then again after her dinner. I take her immediately after she eats. I tell her potty and 99% of the time she goes immediately. She even beats me to the door most times.

If still no improvement after a while and he continues doing it right in front of you in the house and/or his crate, I would take him to vet and get him checked out (since you already did) but did they get a urine sample? Most dogs don't like being in a dirty setting especially where they have to sleep.

How was he trained before you got him?

I hope this helps.


----------



## Shorty (Jul 6, 2014)

He was just on pads before we got him. He was in a large litter and we got him @ 8 weeks. Im still learning, as the last dog I had as a puppy was when I was 15 years old (He just passed away at almost 15 years old) And this is my first time attempting crate training. So when you say time out what do you mean? Not as a punishment, but more of a way to ignore for a few mins?

From what I have seen, Chopper usually goes about 5-10 mins after he eats


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I would suggest getting a downstairs crate or expen. He is getting far to much freedom in the house for a young puppy. You need to confine him unless he has just pottied and then he gets some freedom in the house. This will pay off in the long run.


----------



## Shorty (Jul 6, 2014)

Molly120213 said:


> I would suggest getting a downstairs crate or expen. He is getting far to much freedom in the house for a young puppy. You need to confine him unless he has just pottied and then he gets some freedom in the house. This will pay off in the long run.


So your recommending... I get home from work. Take him out his crate upstairs, directly outside. If he goes both #1 and #2, bring him in and let him have some free time, If not...in a crate and try again in 10 mins, Maybe feed him before the next time? He loves to play...Like I said 99% of the time, if hes in our living room, playing with toys or playing with us. He does not like crate time unless hes tired. And even then he cries and barks for a few mins.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

The reason I suggest a downstairs crate or pen is because they like to be near their people so you would get less resistance from the puppy if they can at least see you. Freedom is only earned after peeing or pooping outside. The puppy should not want to mess in the crate so you are training them to hold it while they are in there and to go potty outside when you take them out. By praising them when they get it right and giving them some indoor freedom time after they do so they will learn what you expect from them. This is only going to work if someone is home to take them out. Otherwise you may need an indoor potty option if everyone is at work during the day. Good luck. Be patient - housebreaking takes time and effort.


----------

